

Web of Trust: Firefox add-on for increased security - nopinsight
http://www.mywot.com/

======
dave_au
I don't see how this does a better job at increasing security beyond the built
in anti-malware/phishing stuff in Firefox.

Sure, you might have more people reporting stuff but you don't have
credentials for any of those people. If they went to 20 sites in the last hour
and now have some malware, are all of them going to make the correct decision
on which of the sites it came from?

After reading this from the privacy page:

=====================================================

Background information such as age or gender is used to provide statistical
information about website preferences. This statistical information is stored
without any personal information.

=====================================================

I think that someone might be selling website demographic data...

I can't think of any other reason why you'd write a Firefox extension that
competes with a built in feature of Firefox, especially when the data coming
in isn't vetted in any way.

~~~
sami
WOT covers more than just malware or phishing. Measuring vendor reliability,
for example, is something automated systems won't be able to do. The rating
system is meritocratic, meaning not all votes are equal. Users must prove
themselves trustworthy before their votes are given any weight. No, we aren't
selling website demographic data. Finally, the project was started in 2005,
before Firefox had even phishing protection.

